# North Channel



## Gaudior (Jan 19, 2009)

I need advise on front facing sonar and anchoring for the North Channel.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

everything I've read about side scanning sonar is it doesn't work well in shallow water. Good for spotting schools of fish in deeper water.

What do you need to know about anchoring in the NC?


----------



## Gaudior (Jan 19, 2009)

*Anchoring in the North Channel*

Thank you xort for the info. I heard that a lot of anchoring is to shore, or more exactly to boulders & trees on shore. I was wondering just how much tackle I should take along.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

A common method is to anchor off and run a stern line to shore. you will find some spots where all the boats are lined up this way. We've done it many times.
PLEASE, put a piece of carpet between any lines and any bark on trees. Line will dig into the bark and that kills the tree. many boaters run the line from the boat, around the tree and back to the boat. makes departure easy but as you reel in the line you really saw off the bark.

depending on where you are, if a wind is blowing across the beam of your boat, the line to shore can become quite tight. I only do this in well protected spots like the Pool in Baie Fien. if a cross wind does kick up while you are tied, you might not be able to untie because as soon as you do the wind will move you 90d...if there is another boat or some rocks there, that won't be fun. 

I would suggest you have a 100' line or more on hand for tieing to shore. You'll want a dingy to take the line to shore unless you like swimming in very cold water!

Shop for the PORTS book for Georgian Bay & the North Channel. Very good resource for all this and a whole lot more.

Welcome to sailnet


----------

